# No idea and 2 guesses...



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

I am really working in my wood id skills. I ended up with these 2 blanks. The first one I am pretty sure is tiger wood but wanted to double check:
Wood A


 


This wood I have no idea on and its really bugging me!
Wood B





When I got these pen blanks, they said they were cocobolo. They may very well be but seemed to have alot more red consistently then most coco I have seen. The red really doesn't show up in the pic but in person they are pretty red. Just wanted to double check:
Wood C


 


As always, I appreciate the help you guys provide in identifying and double checking wood ID's!


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure B is zebrawood. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> I'm pretty sure B is zebrawood. Tony


I hate the obvious!!! It looks way different then my other zebra wood, the lines on this piece are a lot thicker but you are right I'm sure


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2015)

fredito said:


> but you are probably right



Don't bet on that! Sand it a little, if it smells like s..t it is definitely zebrawood!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

I wish there was an easier way to id wood other then looking at it for 3 hours....trying to find it online for 5 hours...posting it on here and getting it identified in 30 seconds. I have been trying to get pen blanks to use as a reference when I place orders but other then that any ideas?


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2015)

I used to have a CD that had a lot of different woods, both in board and tree form. It's been lost for a long time and I haven't been able to find another one, but it was awesome.


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> I used to have a CD that had a lot of different woods, both in board and tree form. It's been lost for a long time and I haven't been able to find another one, but it was awesome.


Do you remember the name of it?


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2015)

No, it's been about 10 years since I've seen it, sorry. I don't even remember where/how I got it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 6, 2015)

A does look like "tiger wood" = goncalo alves
B emphatically is not zebrawood, it is marblewood (they can be hard to distinguish sometimes, although usually not. In this case, yes, hard to distinguish but the end grain tells the story)
C does look like cocobolo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

It's all good. I found one but it's $99. I now price things in pen kits and potential board feet....I might have a problem


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

@phinds I seriously have no idea how you are able to identify so many woods but I do thank you for your help!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2015)

phinds said:


> B emphatically is not zebrawood, it is marblewood (they can be hard to distinguish sometimes, although usually not. In this case, yes, hard to distinguish but the end grain tells the story)



Told you Fred, don't bet on me knowing! I've never seen marblewood, I'm sure Paul is right. That seems pretty high for a dang CD!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

fredito said:


> @phinds I seriously have no idea how you are able to identify so many woods but I do thank you for your help!



Check out his website if you haven't already . He has an extensive wood collection an ID chart !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree with Paul, B is Marblewood and C is Cocobolo. Classic look for the Marblewood and the Cocobolo comes in a wide variety of colors and grain patterns but certainly looks like some I have had.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

